
Sandy Munro Talks About Tesla in China - ryzvonusef
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DucRxWz_58
======
ryzvonusef
basically, sandy says that while elon's business antics are a separate thing,
but from a purely manufacturing/engineering point of view, Tesla is miles
ahead.

And with whatever cost savings they will make in china, this will make it all
the worthwhile, especially since Elon Musk seems to be getting special
treatment from the Chinese government, that even existing Chinese companies
like NIO don't seem to be getting.

He says that his tesla model 3 report breakdown is selling as hot cakes, which
means a lot of car companies want to copy Tesla's homework.

And while he still has a lot of criticisms for many of the manufacturing
processes, he now thinks that perhaps tesla might not have been wrong by bring
such obviously outsourced items such as seats.

